# Show your 300Cs



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice build!! Ya just gotta love American excess! Cleaning and polishing took all day!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your photo makes it look like they just rolled it off the assembly line and onto the showroom floor. Nice work!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Heres a kustom version im doing.

















Doing it for a buildoff im in.


----------

